# Immunizations



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Does anyone know where you go to get immunizations (like hepatitis etc...) in San Miguel?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

If I didn't have a doctor in San Miguel, I would contact Hospital de la Fe([email protected]) as have used them multiple times.
BTW, others prefer Hospital General Dr. Felipe Garcia Dobarganes.
Medical really not an issue.


----------



## Lsanchez124 (Apr 27, 2011)

If you go to a farmacia where they do doctor consultations, they can either do them in office or the pharmacist can point you in the right direction


----------

